# Catching Spanish or Red help.



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

I'm kind of new to saltwater fishing, but I decided to give it a go last week. I went to Pensacola Three Mile Bridge bottom fishing and all I caught were small trouts and catfish. A guy there told me to use a slip bopper to catch Spanish mackerals and reds, but I was wondering about the depth I should have between my cork and hook. Also, is it better to fish near the shore or towards the end of the bridge? Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

hsk3502 said:


> I'm kind of new to saltwater fishing, but I decided to give it a go last week. I went to Pensacola Three Mile Bridge bottom fishing and all I caught were small trouts and catfish. A guy there told me to use a slip bopper to catch Spanish mackerals and reds, but I was wondering about the depth I should have between my cork and hook. Also, is it better to fish near the shore or towards the end of the bridge? Any advice will be greatly appreciated.



I am by no means an expert... only been out there a hand full of times... but from what I have been showed and what has worked for me is to put the bait about 5 or 6 feet under the bobber for the spanish and about 7 or 8 feet down for the reds..... I am not sure if that is the perfect way, but I finally caught them doing it that way after being showed.. bottom fishing only gets you pinfish, cats and some trouts.... got to get the bait up off the bottom for the reds and spanish.. 

As far as location, I fish bout half way down the pier.. got my favorite spot already picked out. But there are some people that catch a bunch of reds fishing up closer to the shore.. I dont think very many reds are caught out near the end but I could be wrong.... 

Course the reds can surprise ya. Last week I was fishing out there with a buddy. We were going for spanish so had our bait sitting bout 6 feet down under the bobber.. a nice red came up from below and took his bait.... so guess it depends on their mood on any particular day.... Sunday when I caught my red, I was using a small pinfish dangling bout 7 feet down.... 

I am sure more knowledgable people will respond though and offer you better advice.


----------



## KingMackKiller (May 17, 2012)

Get yourself some gotchas and bubble rigs and youll be set with the spanish unless there picky, there a 40lb mono leader and a long shank hook and a smaller baitfish will work.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

KingMackKiller said:


> Get yourself some gotchas and bubble rigs and youll be set with the spanish unless there picky, there a 40lb mono leader and a long shank hook and a smaller baitfish will work.


Everyone says the gotchas are the way to go.. I have two gotchas and give them a try everytime I go to 3 mile bridge. I spend at least a half hour or more flipping them out.... but have never,ever gotten anything on them. A fella at the pier told me that he hasnt even gotten his gotchas wet this year. He was saying the only way they really work is if you see the fish and toss it right in front of them.. I dont know bout all that, but what I do know is I have tried them many times and gotten absolutely nothing on them.....

Someone needs to come out to the pier and show me the proper way to use a gotcha.. cause it aint working for me....


----------



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. I think I'm gonna try to find the time to go sometime next week. Probably early morning and try slip bopper and gotcha. Hopefully I'll catch something to post a pic on here.


----------



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

I tried it this morning with a slip bopper at about 7ft with a live pinfish. I had a huge bite, but unfortunately my line broke. Guy next to me caught a red that was about 30-32 and his setup looked similar to mine. I'll definitely try that again.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Breeze said:


> Everyone says the gotchas are the way to go.. I have two gotchas and give them a try everytime I go to 3 mile bridge. I spend at least a half hour or more flipping them out.... but have never,ever gotten anything on them. A fella at the pier told me that he hasnt even gotten his gotchas wet this year. He was saying the only way they really work is if you see the fish and toss it right in front of them.. I dont know bout all that, but what I do know is I have tried them many times and gotten absolutely nothing on them.....
> 
> Someone needs to come out to the pier and show me the proper way to use a gotcha.. cause it aint working for me....



I agree with the guy the only time I catch fish with a gotcha is when I see them. I don't know what the problem is with em. I never go wrong with a silver spoon. I never been to 3 mile bridge, so I don't know how high it is. Sometime you'll b
Need to put some lead on it


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Dragsmoker said:


> I agree with the guy the only time I catch fish with a gotcha is when I see them. I don't know what the problem is with em. I never go wrong with a silver spoon. I never been to 3 mile bridge, so I don't know how high it is. Sometime you'll b
> Need to put some lead on it



Maybe I will try a silver spoon... just gets me that everyone says that a gotcha is the way to go yet they never hit mine.....


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

for spanish, gotchas, clark spoons, anything shiny and fast, live LY's work when there is a school eating.
redfish like gold spoons, pinfish, bullminnows, finger mullet, and the occasional shrimp.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

from my experience...


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

any place in gulf breeze or p'cola to get any live bullminows or live pinfish? or do you pretty much have to catch them on site?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I stopped at outcast last wednesday morning looking for live bait fish and they told me that they do not sell them. They said everyone catches those... from what I understood them to be saying is no bait shop sells them..... so yea, guess you have to catch them .


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

And if you do get some live bait, you might want to use wire leaders. Something around the 3MB will bite right through a 30lb fluorocarbon line as a leader. Took an 8 inch mullet, hook and all. left a shredded line behind and nothing else. In less than 2 seconds I might add.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Gulf Breeze bait and tackle has live bullminnows and pinfish arent hard to catch


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

I have been fishing the bridge several times, but never caught anything good. only pin fish. I bought a couple popping corks to try this time. Usually only bottom fishing using Carolina rig or two drops. I can put 6 feet leader under the popping cork and put live pin fish for baits right? How long leader should I use if I have live shirimp on it? Do I need to put weights on the leader or just drifting? What about some cut baits? Appreciate for any advice.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Tight Lines on Pace and Cervantes has live pinfish right now and when we can get them we have live bull minnows as well..


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

Some bait shops sell them but they are always out when I go to get some. I just catch my own with a cast net. Pretty easy to catch your own.


----------

